# What the WHAT??



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I was called in to rectify something that the private home inspector found. Can you guess what it was?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not enough tubular extensions? I thought 15 was code.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

No hangers?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I would say he didn't find a p-trap? But it could be just outa frame


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Lmao. How long are those braided hose? They used extra putty just in case leaking? :laughing:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Ding ding ding. It was the putty.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That was a real good private home inspector....at least he noticed the extra putty :lol:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Extra putty! Yall are crazy, that's the perfect amount, especially since you aren't supposed to use putty on those plastic drain bodies anyways.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

so did you fix the leak on the right side lav and call it a day?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just tighten whatever is leaking and tell me they're set.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> so did you fix the leak on the right side lav and call it a day?



Actually yes. Haha. Though, touching any part of that mess caused leaks on other parts. This is something that only a homeowner can make not leak. 

There was already a contract. I was in there to quickly and cheaply make sure the sale went through.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

heres another inspection find from today.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Please don't post more pics of my jobs, I used any extra s.b in my truck. And don't make any comments about my T or elbows, that's all I had (beside I don't like to use san fittings, too much pressure in the drain). Sometimes don't work but at least looks clean :lol:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Please don't post more pics of my jobs, I used any extra s.b in my truck. And don't make any comments about my T or elbows, that's all I had (beside I don't like to use san fittings, too much pressure in the drain). Sometimes don't work but at least looks clean :lol:


I thought that we had all decided months ago that this was ok, except for the pressure tee and lack of cleanout!! :laughing:


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

is that a grab bar mounted under the fixture ? musta used it to get up and down during the construction project


----------



## stuebal629 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not enough tubular extensions? I thought 15 was code.
-lol
No hangers?
-lmao
I would say he didn't find a p-trap? But it could be just outa frame

-lmfao


----------

